# Commissionee Opinions?



## iciewolf (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm hoping this is the right thread to put this. Well I was personally curious about a certain trend with people who take commissions, especially the more well known artist on FA. What do you feel about the "wish I had money", "when I get money I will",  "I just ran out of money but", " I will buy one soon" comments?  Personally, I don't do commissions so I don't know what it feels like. But do these comments bother you? Are they annoying or a compliment? I see it as a compliment because cared enough to comment. Some of the artist however are really rude to the watchers. They tell people who make said comments that it's a "pointless" "unnecessary" "annoying" comment; or to only comment if they really want something.

I know the whole "It's their gallery, they can do what they want" but why would people treat potential  paying clients like that? Some clients can ignore it  or brush it off but still. And yea I'm definitely sure that the artists act differently once money is waved in their face.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 16, 2011)

I never hear those, I just hear "i dont like your style". Which is disheartening unto itself. I have seen people leave these shouts on artist pages and just have to wonder if the artist is as annoyed as I am because they could just of as easily said nothing. As both amount to the same outcome.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Dec 16, 2011)

Those comments honestly don't bother me that much. While it's annoying that they aren't actually giving me money, it's still nice to hear that there are people who _would_ give me money if they could.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 16, 2011)

Personally... unless the person making the "i will get it when i have money" comment actually comes through and gets something, I won't like hearing it. It is like when my sister and I fought as kids/teens and she would say something like "Well, I was going to *nice thing to do for me* but now I am not going to!" I know the person means their comment as a compliment, but all many artists hear is: "I am not gonna commission you." We'd rather just hear from the people that will commission us.

That said, I do appreciate the "I really like your style! Good luck!" comments.


----------



## drpickelle (Dec 16, 2011)

I've never really thought about it-- but when I do get those comments, it doesn't bother me. Shows that the commenter likes the style, which is good. I won't think different of the person if they never commission me-- I'm just happy if I get a 'watch' out of the encounter. :I


----------



## iciewolf (Dec 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I never hear those, I just hear "i dont like your style". Which is disheartening unto itself. I have seen people leave these shouts on artist pages and just have to wonder if the artist is as annoyed as I am because they could just of as easily said nothing. As both amount to the same outcome.



That's horrible. I know a good portion of furries have no common sense but that's unnecessary. They could've kept something like to themselves.



Zenia said:


> Personally... unless the person making the "i will get it when i have money" comment actually comes through and gets something, I won't like hearing it. It is like when my sister and I fought as kids/teens and she would say something like "Well, I was going to *nice thing to do for me* but now I am not going to!" I know the person means their comment as a compliment, but all many artists hear is: "I am not gonna commission you." We'd rather just hear from the people that will commission us.
> 
> That said, I do appreciate the "I really like your style! Good luck!" comments.



Understandable. I do tend to leave "lovely work, good luck" comments  especially when the artists seems a little overwhelmed or a little down.



drpickelle said:


> I've never really thought about it-- but when I do get those comments, it doesn't bother me. Shows that the commenter likes the style, which is good. I won't think different of the person if they never commission me-- I'm just happy if I get a 'watch' out of the encounter. :I



 That's good. I know watches are always appreciate and if I know I can't give a commission I can atleast do that for them.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2011)

I dislike people who have to reply "I wish I had the money"

Basically maybe people think they're being nice, but have to recognize when someone opens a commission journal they mean they're out to do business.

Those kind of comments are like going to McDonalds, standing in line and staring at the menu. The cashier asks if he/she can help you. "Well I like your burgers, but I wish I had the money to buy". Sure the business like the fact you like their burgers, but they're there to do business, and you waste their time with nonsense like that, when you can express you liking their food in other ways. 

You might think it's little harm, but basically people are waiting on their message center to get a notification. It's basically ringing a "bell for service". So when you reply like that it can be irritating, because that person is waiting on that call to provide a service.

So you see how ridiculous that is? Think about that before you post.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 17, 2011)

It's not necessarily like it bothers me, but it can also kind of comes off as, "I wish I had the money, your stuff just costs too much." As someone who's always self-conscious about what I'm selling and making sure that I think that customers are getting the quality and service they are paying for, it  makes me stop for a moment and think. I don't know how to respond to such a comment, particularly considering that the time I put into my stuff usually has me making less than minimum wage. If it's something like "when I have money I will..." etc., I usually just say that hey, thanks, I'll be here if you ever decide you'd like a tail in the future. But to be honest, the people that say that rarely are the ones that come back. 

I mean, I'd never get pissy at someone about it, that's going a bit too far. I'm happy they saw my work and they must like it to say anything at all. But I'd rather they just say that they like it. Then I don't have to feel like I need to say "sorry" instead of "thank you!" when I reply to their comment^^;


----------



## iciewolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Cloudy said:


> It's not necessarily like it bothers me, but it can also kind of comes off as, "I wish I had the money, your stuff just costs too much." As someone who's always self-conscious about what I'm selling and making sure that I think that customers are getting the quality and service they are paying for, it  makes me stop for a moment and think. I don't know how to respond to such a comment, particularly considering that the time I put into my stuff usually has me making less than minimum wage. If it's something like "when I have money I will..." etc., I usually just say that hey, thanks, I'll be here if you ever decide you'd like a tail in the future. But to be honest, the people that say that rarely are the ones that come back.
> 
> I mean, I'd never get pissy at someone about it, that's going a bit too far. I'm happy they saw my work and they must like it to say anything at all. But I'd rather they just say that they like it. Then I don't have to feel like I need to say "sorry" instead of "thank you!" when I reply to their comment^^;





Arshes Nei said:


> I dislike people who have to reply "I wish I had the money"
> 
> Basically maybe people think they're being nice, but have to recognize when someone opens a commission journal they mean they're out to do business.
> 
> ...



I can definitely see your points on the  "I wish I had money" comments. I wouldn't know how to respond and constantly getting that statement must really be aggravating. I do still think the more encouraging comments would be little harm. The artist that I have left a word of encouragement for have a really appreciated that someone atleast cares enough to comment.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 18, 2011)

iciewolf said:


> I can definitely see your points on the  "I wish I had money" comments. I wouldn't know how to respond and constantly getting that statement must really be aggravating. I do still think the more encouraging comments would be little harm. The artist that I have left a word of encouragement for have a really appreciated that someone atleast cares enough to comment.



Or they're being nice because they're hoping you DO become a potential customer. It's not like the clerk at McDonald's for example is going to go "Fuck off muthafuckah or buy a meal and supersize"

There's situations you put people in where they have to be polite and need to say something nice so they don't scare away other potential customers.

As I said there are MUCH more encouraging ways to say you like someone's art than bothering someone on a journal specifically meant to cater to business.


----------



## Ayeaka (Dec 18, 2011)

I guess I like hearing them?

I'm often in the same boat. A few days ago my favorite artist opened up 3 slots, but since I'm saving up for things right now, I can't afford it, haha.

I don't mind when people tell me they reallyreallyreally want one (But can't afford it,) though. It's nice knowing someone's _interested_ even if they don't have the dosh, I guess? 

It's exceedingly frustrating when that's all I hear, and _don't_ get any commissions, however.
Of course, I'm more prone to the "if you still have slots when I ____havemoneyforreasonhere___, I'll definitely be hitting you up!" and I suppose those comments can be irritating as well, but as an artist myself, I like to know if someone's going to be interested in the near future. If I know I'll probably get another commission, I'm less likely to start an incredibly involved project that requires me ignoring said commission for a week when I receive it.

I suppose my way of seeing it is mostly...if they weren't at all interested, they wouldn't bother to leave a comment. They may not genuinely want one as much as they say, but _something_ caught their eye to get them to comment, so that's a positive sign and good encouragement, if nothing else.


----------



## FireFeathers (Dec 20, 2011)

What arshes said, pretty much. If there's a comment on my commission journal, i'm giddy as hell to race and see what it is. When it turns out to be a "I would, but I need to do this" It's just kinda like...oh.  FFFFF, FALSE ALARM.  I appreciate the sentiment but if everyone just comments that they wish they could, then it gets annoying pretty fast. I'm not gonna block anyone from doing that, but in that situation it's not as kind as the writer intended.


----------

